# Can you feed to go candy ?



## ronnie (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a Norwegian wither and he loves candy is
it okay to feed him candy ?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Candy isn't that good for ANYTHING, goats included  . In large amounts The sugars will upset his belly and I'm guessing it's not the best for his teeth. Plus I think I read somewhere that sugary food can cause urine stones...crackers or chips are better treat options, and raisins!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Everything in moderation but I personally would not give candy.
A few people I know give licorice as a treat but Ive never heard of anyone feeding candy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's Nigerian Dwarf wether. No, do not feed him candy. If you want to give him a treat, give him an animal cracker, chopped apple, or a bite of grain.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with the above. Just because they love it doesn't mean they should have it! Our girls get whole peanuts in the shell as a treat (no salt) and they love, love, LOVE Cheerios or plain bran flakes. A small handful makes a great treat. However, even these things are given only in small amounts as treats. Their main food is good hay and forage and a little bit of grain.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, i would not feed candy. i know we had a doe that loved Red Hots. How did we know? She put her head through the stalls at a show, pulled the chair they were on closer to her so she could reach them and her mouth was red and yes her breath smelled like them. We learned to make she they were way out of her reach.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Agree with the above...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine love Root beer barrels, funny, so do I! But, they only get them after an injection- so 
not very often! Cheerios or animal crackers are usually their "special" treats.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine love orange koolaid if they are not drinking well I will add it to their water or drench with meds 
One of my girls loves stealing candy canes so I make sure I don't have any in my pocket 



Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I wouldn't feed candy regularly. I know what it does to me.  Probably not good for the goats. Lol! Maybe as a Xmas treat.
Our cattle, goats and sheep love Dobbins Delights horse cookies. We have a stampede every time we go for the container


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't feed the apple or peppermint treats for horses from Tractor Supply. Not because they are bad, but because they are pink and about the size of an adult finger! The goats can't tell the difference between those and your fingers! I made that mistake a few years back! Now, they only get a treat in their feed bowls, if they have been good! Hand feeding can make them nippy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ :laugh:

I have a few that are candy lovers... One of them loves black jelly beans, and one loves twizzlers... They get them far less often then I do and I nearly never eat candy... I wouldn't make a habit of giving it to them.. But I don't see a problem with it here and there... 

My guys love baby carrots, melons, animal crackers, raisins, and ritz or saltine crackers


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed mine the Tractor supply apple and peppermint horse treats. Never had them mistake them for my fingers. 

Mine love animal crackers, graham crackers, donuts, bread, and absolutely will kill for Ginger snaps, made with real ginger, of course. I like to feed them ginger snaps when they are pregnant, it seems ot help their bellies. I have a couple who get morning sickness.

My goats do not like fruit or vegtables. They do, however, like the fruit trees and vegtable plants I have in my garden.


----------



## Cedar eater (12 mo ago)

KW Farms said:


> It's Nigerian Dwarf wether. No, do not feed him candy. If you want to give him a treat, give him an animal cracker, chopped apple, or a bite of grain.


Or raisins and dried fruit of almost any kind


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This thread is from 2015.  If you want you can start your own thread about treats and sweet stuff for goats.


----------

